# I need Help here PLEASE, with an injectable rub/marinaide



## franco61365 (Sep 20, 2007)

My Hy Vee has PORK BUTT's for .99 a pound, so I am buying 2 and planning to smoke them this weekend, now I am getting kinda tired of paying $5 for a pint of injectable Marinade, does anyone have a good recipe for one, I know I am going overboard with the stuff, but hey I love my meat to have flavor, so if you have any tips, please pass em on.

Thanks!


----------



## chris_harper (Sep 20, 2007)

imho, i don't think you need to inject a pork butt. just slather with mustard and apply jeff's rub. there is plenty of internal fat to break down and keep it juicy. it will have plenty of good flavor from the rub and smoke. that is my $0.02 anyway.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Sep 20, 2007)

Instead of an outright answer, maybe consider this a place or idea to start.

I like Kraft Zesty Italian. Not the supermarket's knockoff -- Kraft. I marinate my briskets in it and they turn out great either traditional smoked or Smoky Okie method. Why can't the Kraft be put in a blender to fully liquify the chunks, run through a strainer to catch any remaining pieces, and injected? This might be used on briskets, butts, yardbird, maybe fish, etc.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 20, 2007)

but if you do need to inject.. 1/3 worchy,1/3 balsamic, & 1/3 dark beer wrapped overnight w/ a rub- save the drippings for the finishing sauce-mui bueno


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Frank!...

I usually make my injectable marinades using *Butter BudsÂ[emoji]174[/emoji]* butter substitute, prepared as directed, and then add whatever seasonings I need to get the flavor and effect I'm shooting for...

One example is the use of *Tony Chachere's Creole SeasoningÂ[emoji]174[/emoji]*, which will give you a 'Creole Butter Injectable Marinade' flavor...

I *DO* recommend using this *Tony C's Recipe* to make your own, rather than purchasing it at the store, because of the amount of salt contained in the commercial product...

The recipe came from Tony's 1st cookbook (1982) entitled *'Tony Chachere'sCajun Country Cookbook'*...

Bear in mind that 'Morton Salt' is available in 26 oz. boxes only, so, the 20 oz. measurement in the recipe is probably a typo...

I recommend using only 1/2 the amount of salt in the recipe...even better would be no more than 1/4 the amount called for...

Otherwise your marinade would be *TOO* salty!...

The ingredients in *Butter BudsÂ[emoji]174[/emoji]* is roughly equivalent to the base used in the commercial injectable marinades...

Use whatever seasonings you have in your collection to arrive at the flavor you desire!...

I mentioned the Tony C's only as an example...

Another excellent idea, especially for use in poultry, is the use of dairy sweet cream butter as the base for an injectable...

Just use it in the place of the Butter BudsÂ[emoji]174[/emoji]...

Incidentally...The sweet cream butter will allow the use of a little more salt, than the Butter BudsÂ[emoji]174[/emoji]...

Hope this'll help ya out...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good Luck...


Until later...


----------



## gooose53 (Sep 20, 2007)

For the price of .99 a lb I would have purchased about six....however, here is something I picked up somewhere.
*BOURBON MARINATING OR BASTING SAUCE*
 2 tablespoons lard (oil can be used, slightly different result)
2 tablespoons, each hot red chili powder and mild red chili powder
1 onion finely chopped
1 tablespoon minced garlic
14 ounces tomato puree
1/2 cup worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons cider vinegar
1/2 cup yellow mustard
1/2 cup firmly packed brown sugar
1/4 cup bourbon
2-3 drops liquid smoke
Place the lard in a large, non reactive saucepan and saute the onion and garlic until soft, about 10 minutes. Add the remaining ingredients and continue cooking for about another 30 minutes. Stir frequently to prevent sauce from burning. Allow to rest for at least an hour before using. While you can use this as a marinating or basting sauce, to inject just run it through a coffee filter or something like it to catch the solids. And as always, adjust your seasonings to your taste. Makes about 2 cups.


----------



## bullmastiff (Sep 20, 2007)

Short answer = Inject with your favorite marinade. 


I inject Boston Butts all the time, what can it hurt?  

Brine/Marinade, Inject, Slather (mustard), Rub, and Smoke. Eat, and repeat.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 20, 2007)

*Hey Coley, I gotta ask, why not just use real butter, period?  I'm with Paula Deen when it comes to real butter, a little is good and a lot is better. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## chris_harper (Sep 20, 2007)

it doesn't hurt anything to inject a butt. i just don't feel the need to do it. i do, however, inject beef roasts. i just mix up some apple juice, with a little black pepper, some cayenne, and whatever else i feel like using that day. imho, beef roasts don't have enough internal fat and are prone to drying out.


----------



## jack (Sep 20, 2007)

i love jeffs rub and sauce, you just cant go wrong. but i always make the sauce he uses in his pulled pork recipe when i do a pork shoulder. also the coleslaw recipe is awsome. i love that thin and vinigarey with my pulled pork.


----------



## navionjim (Sep 20, 2007)

I am getting kinda tired of paying $5 for a pint of injectable Marinade, does anyone have a good recipe for one, I know I am going overboard with the stuff, but hey I love my meat to have flavor, so if you have any tips, please pass em on.


There are a million recipes out there but down here in Coonass country there are a few items that are in all injectable solutions used for turkey ham etc. Tony C's being one and already named, of course garlic, onion, Tabasco, etc. but the secrete one you have to be here to learn about is, are you ready? Flat Dr. Pepper, at least 25-30% of whatever liquid is in your stitch pump. Sounds strange but it's what works for a true Cajun taste. By the way that's a secret, so don't tell anyone.
Jimbo


----------



## walking dude (Sep 20, 2007)

well.......thats about the UMPteenth time i see Dr. Pepper used..........looks like i am to have to give it ashot...........either DP or coke i have read...........must be the sugar in em..........

now i have to see if my Hy-Vee in Des Moines has butts for .99/lb

opps......thats another thread
















Wd


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 20, 2007)

I love to experiment with marinades! I have a whole slew of them in an eBook on my site hon! 

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...fMarinades.pdf


----------



## squeezy (Sep 20, 2007)

Oooh! .... I like the simple yet amazing sound to that marinade ... I will be trying that one ... thanks!


----------



## squeezy (Sep 20, 2007)

Holy cow Mom! ... I didn't realize you had such a huge collection  ... it 'd take me an hour or more just to read them all!


----------



## franco61365 (Sep 21, 2007)

WELL YOU ALL TALKED ME INTO IT, I went ahead and got 4, 2 for this weekend, and 2 for when I get hungry again, I went to my little spice shop and picked up my BBQ rub, and she gave me a sample of her store made cajun rub, I did the old finger test, and my tounge is still burning, for crying out loud, what did she put in that stuff?

Well I can only wait till Friday night, I plan to fire up my smoker around midnight, and do the all nighter, but hey that is another story.

Thanks for all the help!


----------

